# Looking for HVAC draftsman



## kallie (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi
I trained in the UK and moved to Oz in 2000. I now have a small company on the Sunshine Coast. We Coordinate and Detail Building Services using Revit MEP. If there is anyone who has skills in this area then please contact me. just goolge search "Draftech Developments" and send CV to the generic email - i'll get it and reply.
Cheers
k


----------

